# Pigeon Heaven



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

HI, ANYONE WHO IS HAVING PROBLEMS FINDING A HOME FOR A PIGEON OR PIGEONS CAN EMAIL ME. I HAVE 42 ACRES AND PLENTY OF LOVE FOR PIGEONS NEEDING A HOME. I AM WILLING TO PAY ALL SHIPPING COSTS TO GIVE THESE WONDERFUL CREATURES A PLACE TO LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST.YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Texan and welcome to pigeons.com! Thank you so much for your generous offer of homes for needy pigeons. I am quite, quite sure we will be taking you up on this sometime very soon as there are so many birds in need of a good home. Are you located in Texas?

Also, would you accept only lost racers and/or fancy pigeons or also rescued and rehabbed ferals?

Terry


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

*Nice To Meet You*

Hi, I Am From Central Louisiana. I Use The Name Texanpioneer Because That Is The Name Of My Favorite Pigeon Breed. But To Answer Your Question All Pigeons Are Welcome. Just Let Me Know When There Are Some Availabel. Thanks


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks so much! We'll definitely be in touch soon!

Can you tell us a bit about the Texanpioneer pigeons or show us some pictures? I've never heard of them nor seen one to my knowledge.

Terry


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

*Texan Pioneers*

The Texan Pioneer Was Developed In The Early 1960"s. It Was Developed As A Squabing Breed Using Auto Sexed Kings And French Mondains. I Will Be Building A Web Site Soon And I Will Have Pics On There To See. I Will Let You Know When It Is Ready.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Texan for the reply .. I also have no clue what auto sexed Kings are .. I know King pigeons but don't understand or know much about breeding and/or genetics .. did find a pic though of a Texan Pioneer .. 

http://www.texaspigeonassociation.com/MemberPhotos/Texanlg.jpg

When you say a "squabing breed" does this mean one raised for slaughter as a squab? 

Enlighten us if you have the time and desire to do so ..

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

*texans*

hi, i wil;l be glad to give info i will have alot of time this weekend so i will give you a full report on the pioneer. have a good one!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Are you for real ?*



texanpioneers said:


> HI, ANYONE WHO IS HAVING PROBLEMS FINDING A HOME FOR A PIGEON OR PIGEONS CAN EMAIL ME. I HAVE 42 ACRES AND PLENTY OF LOVE FOR PIGEONS NEEDING A HOME. I AM WILLING TO PAY ALL SHIPPING COSTS TO GIVE THESE WONDERFUL CREATURES A PLACE TO LIVE LIFE TO THE FULLEST.YOU CAN EMAIL ME AT [email protected] thanks


 I will have to take you at face value. I confess I read all your posts trying to figure out if you really are that much of a good guy. I got a little bit nervous when you were talking of breeds used for eating. 
Assuming, that you are one of the good guys, your offer is very, very generous. You are a true gift to mankind. My hat is off to you. God bless you.


----------



## texanpioneers (Nov 17, 2004)

*hi smith family loft*

hi, the texan pioneer was developed for squab production but i do not kill mine. i do raise with them but i show them instead of eating them. i have alot of information on them i will post later. i have been real busy at work. talk later


----------

